# How many hours per day does your 2.5 year old sleep?



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

All the books seem to say that toddlers up to age 3 need 13 hours per day on average. However, mine is sleeping quite a bit less! How much does your 2.5 year old sleep per day total, between nap and night time?


----------



## peabean26 (Jun 30, 2009)

My daughter isnt quite two but her daily sleep is 11-12 hours. She's always resisted sleep and it's not like you can force them! Her daytime nap averages an hour and if we get 10 hours a night (with at least one wake up) then that's pretty good. I dont know how you can get 13 hours per day, that seems like alot to me!


----------



## ekh (Jun 20, 2008)

definitely less. if we let her nap for more than about 1-1 1/2 hours during the day, she will stay up until 11 pm. she just does not seem to need very much sleep. she probably sleeps about 9-10 hours a day. for a time, she was not napping at all. now she is napping again, but, we can't let her nap for long or we'll be in trouble.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids are older than that now. But at that age, DD1 and DD2 both slept 12 hours at night, and took roughly two hours of nap. So 14 hours total, and sometimes DD1 even slept at much as 15 1/2 hours. DS I think slept a bit less, maybe 13 hours. But they all needed, and still continue to need, a LOT of sleep to be at their best. With less sleep, we see more irritability, tantrums, emotional outbursts, and oppositional behavior, all of which go away with more sleep.

I think you have to look at the child-- some kids really do genuinely just need less sleep, and they are just fine. Other kids are sleeping less, but they would do better with more-- they're cranky, irritable, prone to hyperactive behavior, unfocused, impatient, etc., and all these behaviors improve with more sleep.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

He just turned 3 - but when he was 2.5 I'd say he slept between 10-12 hours at night. He stopped taking naps before his 2nd birthday (as did my other 3 kids).


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

DS goes to bed around 7pm and wakes up a little after 7am. Then on the days he does nap, it's for 2 hours or so. Usually if he doesn't take a nap, we put him to bed earlier than 7pm.


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

My dd is 2.5 and she sleeps for 11 hours at nite (straight thru) and takes a 1.5-3 hr nap every day.


----------



## ZoeJane'sMommy (Jan 4, 2008)

My DD is now 3 but she hasn't sleep more than 12 hours since she was about 18 months. Now if she is sick or right before a growth spurt we get a nap during the putting her at about 13-15 hours. She stopped taking naps at 2.5 and she gets about 10 hrs sleep every night. I was very concerned and spoke with my doc about it and she seems to think that is just all my DD needs.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

ds sleeps 8-10hours at night, no naps.


----------



## SAH*Dad (Jun 21, 2009)

Our son won't fall asleep. He fights falling asleep with all his might.

Then when he falls asleep (at night), he sleeps for about 8-9 hours.

If we go for a drive in the afternoon, he'll fall asleep in the car. Or we can fight him in the afternoon and he'll go to sleep for about an hour.

His sleep-fighting is killing us ....


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

9-11 hours at night (with 1-3 wake ups)
1.5-2.5 hours of nap
So... somewhere between 10.5 and 13.5 hours in a 24 hour period


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

most nights my dd sleeps from 10:30p-8:30a and has no nap. So that is 10 hours.


----------

